# New TARCO spreader



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Heres a picture of our new Stainless spreader. Custom made for us in Saratoga Springs, NY.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

It's mounted on a F-600 Ford flatbed, with a Cummins turbocharged diesel.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

We mounted 2 Whelen halogen rotating beacons, and 3 work floods on the back.


----------



## Purple (Sep 22, 2002)

Does it run on a hydraulic pump,if so how many GPM's is it?I asked a question about that but I haven't got a answer.Your spreader looks about the size of mine,but I need a pump and I don't know how big.Thanks


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Sorry Purple, its powered by a 10.5HP gas engine.


----------

